# Webframework gesucht



## DerMaddin (29. Sep 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe mal,dass ich hier richtig bin. Ich habe vor ein etwas größeres Webprojekt zu beginnen und hoffe das mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Fragen beantworten kann.
Es soll eine Communityseite werden und ich würde gerne ein auf Frameworks zurückgreifen. Wichtig sind folgene Features: AJAX, Internationalisierung, hohe Performance und da ich viele Formulare habe, sollten auch hierfür Werkzeuge bereitstehen. Wäre es ratsam Hibernate zu benutzen?Oft liest man ja auch, dass Hibernate in Verbindung mit Spring benutzt wird. Macht das für mein Projekt Sinn? Ich habe bereits ein wenig im Inet gesucht und habe auch verschiedene Frameworks gefunden und bin irgendwie an Tapestry hängen geblieben.Besonders haben mir dabei Features wie die URL und Session-geschichten gefallen. Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus und kann mir von ein paar Erfahrungen berichten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand auch eine ganz andere Idee wie man mein Projekt umsetzen könnte. Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
MfG Martin


----------



## HLX (30. Sep 2008)

Für das Frontend kann ich dir GWT empfehlen. Sollte deine Anforderungen voll abdecken.


----------



## Bartleby (30. Sep 2008)

Schau dir mal das wingsframework an.


----------



## byte (30. Sep 2008)

... yet another java webframework. :roll:


----------



## Niki (30. Sep 2008)

Ich find zk sehr gut. Damit kann man sehr schnell Erfolge verbuchen


----------



## DerMaddin (30. Sep 2008)

Spricht etwas gegen Tapestry?Smile Mir ist nicht ganz klar wo die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der Frameworks für mein Projekt liegen. Ich habe gelesen, dass man mit Tapestry nach erheblicher Einarbeitung sehr schnell zu guten leistungsstarken Ergebnissen kommt. Die Scalierbarkeit ist bei einem Projekt wie einer Community meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tips in die Richtung geben.
Mfg Martin


----------



## DerMaddin (1. Okt 2008)

vielleicht wär wicket auch eine alternative? wie sieht es hier mit der perdormance und der verbindung mit hibernate aus?
Mfg Marin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (1. Okt 2008)

Die Verbindung mit Hibernate wird wohl nicht das Problem sein. Bei Wicket hat mehr oder weniger jede Komponente ihr eigenes Model (kennt man evtl. aus Swing). Da gibt es z.B. das LoadableDetachableModel und dort holst du dir dann deine Daten per DAO oder sowas aus deiner DB - halt ganz normal. Gestern hat einer der Wicket-Entwickler einen Blogeintrag geschrieben, wie man das LoadableDetachableModel geschickt ableiten kann, um es für den Zugriff auf Entities belieber Datenbanken zu verwenden: http://wicketinaction.com/2008/09/building-a-smart-entitymodel/

Interessanter ist da wohl eher die Performance. Die sollte bei Tapestry besser sein, da das, soweit ich weiß, die Performance als eines der Hauptziele bei der Entwicklung sieht, während bei Wicket die einfache Verwendung/Entwicklung im Fordergrund steht. Verwendest du bei Wicket zustandsbehaftete Seiten, so wird eine solche serialisiert (mit allen Inhalten und Models) und in der Session gespeichert. So wird jede Seite gespeichert, um Back-Button-Support zu gewährleisten. Wenn man da nicht aufpasst, knallt man sich schnell den Speicher zu. Abgesehen davon hab ich aber null praktische Erfahrung, wie sich das wirklich auswirkt und wie performant das Ding sonst so ist...


----------



## Guest (2. Okt 2008)

gibt es irgendwo eine, evtl. auch offline, Dokumentation zu Tapestry 4 bzw. 5 bei Apache habe ich keine Docs gefunden, oder ich bin einfach nur blind


----------



## Gast (18. Okt 2008)

wie sieht es denn mit der performance von gwt aus? ist die mit tapestry vergleichbar?


----------



## HLX (20. Okt 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie sieht es denn mit der performance von gwt aus? ist die mit tapestry vergleichbar?



Das ist ein Vergleich zwischen Äpfel und Birnen. Tapestry basiert auf der Servlet-Technologie auf, während GWT ein AJAX-Framework ist, welches nur teilweise die Servlet-Technologie verwendet.

Bei GWT wird die GUI innerhalb einer einzigen HTML-Seite dargestellt und ausschließlich im Browser (ohne Serverkommunikation) gerendert. Die Oberfläche wird beim ersten Ausführen der Anwendung heruntergeladen und anschließend aus dem Browsercache bezogen. Weitere Kommunikation mit dem Server kann meist also auf die Business Logic minimiert werden. Somit sollten sowohl Netz- als auch Serverlast deutlich geringer sein, als bei Tapestry.


----------



## Gast (21. Okt 2008)

würdet ihr mir gwt für mein oben beschriebenes projetk empfehlen?
MfG Martin


----------



## HLX (21. Okt 2008)

Ich habe bislang gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Da es m.E. auf die von dir beschriebenen Anforderungen passt kann ich es durchaus empfehlen. Hibernate kannst du unabhängig davon ebenfalls benutzen.


----------

